# MTB Tour am 25.3 um 13:00 Uhr Wartehalle in Da-Eberstadt



## Karl.MTB (22. März 2012)

Hi,

am 25.3 startet die MTB Tour an der Wartehalle in Da-Eberstadt um 13:00 Uhr.
64297 Da-Eberstadt, Heidelberger Landstraße 213
Geplant ist eine Tour mit ca. 900 Hm und S1 an wenigen Stellen S2 Trails.
Die Tour soll ca. 4 Stunden dauern. Passable Grundkondition ist erforderlich!
Tour: Frankenstein, Kuralpe, Felsberg und Meli.

VG Karl

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## jjom (23. März 2012)

Wenn du öfters in der Region Mitfahrer suchst kann ich dir nur http://www.melibokus-biker.de empfehlen. Von der Tourbeschreibung her ließt man dort öfter ähnliches zu deiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (24. März 2012)

Ist ja auch DIE Trailtour der Gegend


----------



## zwergy (25. März 2012)

Da haben wir uns knapp um einen Tag verpasst. Ich bin gestern in die selbe Richtung gefahren.

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1500346
Waren allerdings ein paar mehr Höhenmeter.

Bist du auf dem selben Weg unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## noon (25. März 2012)

Seine Tour ging über Kuralpe und Felsberg...


----------

